# New tire: Falken Ziex ZE329



## crow22 (Apr 16, 2002)

Yesterday, I have replaced OEM Michelins with Falken Ziex ZE329 tires. I was told that this is a replacement for ZE512, which is a top rated performance all-season tire per CR. The tread pattern looks very similar to ZE512.
After Google search I found that this is indeed a new model from Falken and although it is not a direct replacement for ZE512, the new tire may be more advanced technologically. For example, it has deep holes with
different configuration, which are supposed to let you know, when to rotate the tire, and also let you easily compare wear pattern from one side of the tire to the other. You could see the tires at:
http://www.1010tires.com/forum...ID=77
Driving impressions will follow

























_Modified by crow22 at 3:12 PM 12-5-2005_


_Modified by crow22 at 4:05 PM 12-5-2005_


----------



## slimebucket (Jun 15, 2004)

GOD Falken makes incredible tires. I have the ST115's on my car, increbile grip and they are so quiet and smooth. Really impressed with them.
Rich


----------



## crow22 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (slimebucket)*

So far the ride is good (I'm comparing to Michelin's MXV4+). Stops are shorter than with Michelin's. Highway noise seems to be a bit higher, but not too excessive.
















The picture shows 'the search eye': when round hole becomes a square -it's time for the 1st rotation, when the 1st square is gone - it's time for the second rotation.









_Modified by crow22 at 3:34 PM 12-14-2005_


_Modified by crow22 at 3:37 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## furnace (Aug 23, 2004)

What size wheel are you running?


----------



## crow22 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (furnace)*

I did not change the wheel size: it's still 15, so this is 195-65-15R 91H tire.


_Modified by crow22 at 4:55 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## cnahm (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New tire: Falken Ziex ZE329 (crow22)*

MORE DRIVING IMPRESSIONS PLEASE!! I was thinking about the ziex 512's, but if these fit my car and offer any improvement in snow handling or tread life, then I'm all over 'em. Where can you purchase these?
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

I can't comment on the newer Falken's, but I have the 512's on my MkIII and have put 40000km on them. I consider the 512 to be a very competent "performance" tire for the money... in both wet and dry conditions. Tire noise is minimal in treadwear is respectable... I fully expect the tires to 60000km or more. As for snow, you may want to look in another direction... the 512's offer almost no grip in a few cm's of snow and braking is noticably limited.


----------



## Pockets (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (rsfnatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsfnatik* »_I can't comment on the newer Falken's, but I have the 512's on my MkIII and have put 40000km on them. I consider the 512 to be a very competent "performance" tire for the money... in both wet and dry conditions. Tire noise is minimal in treadwear is respectable... I fully expect the tires to 60000km or more. As for snow, you may want to look in another direction... the 512's offer almost no grip in a few cm's of snow and braking is noticably limited.

and at 100 bucks a tire (225/45/17) its a great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Pockets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pockets* »_and at 100 bucks a tire (225/45/17) its a great deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Absolutely, that's one of the reasons for why I had a set of Falken's on my MkIII... and they've been an excellent dry/wet tire.


----------



## crow22 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New tire: Falken Ziex ZE329 (cnahm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnahm* »_MORE DRIVING IMPRESSIONS PLEASE!! I was thinking about the ziex 512's, but if these fit my car and offer any improvement in snow handling or tread life, then I'm all over 'em. Where can you purchase these?
Thanks, Chris.

I got these tires at Merchant's in MD. They had only two in stock, but got the other two from NTB nearby. The ride so far is good, I had to drive in a rainstorm and they did very well. The stops are short in dry/wet conditions. They were also good on ice. I did not have a chance to try them in snow, as the only snow that we got was removed from the roads and parking lots too soon







. They do not squirm in turns, like my stock Michelins.
Japanese reviews comparing these tires with ziex 512 and comment that ZE329 has highway noise reduced, it has new silica compound, so it may last longer than 512, the rubber in the tire is potected from aging by the gradient of rubber protectant (its concentration is increasing with depth). 
I'm including links to these reviews:
http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DG 
http://translate.google.com/tr...a%3DN
_Modified by crow22 at 1:50 PM 12-28-2005_

_Modified by crow22 at 2:03 PM 12-28-2005_


_Modified by crow22 at 2:25 PM 12-28-2005_


----------



## crow22 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: New tire: Falken Ziex ZE329 (crow22)*

The last argument for Falken tires


----------



## tegraphile (Sep 5, 2012)

*Ziex 329 for B5 A4*

I picked these Falken tires up for my 2001 B5 A4. I was looking for an all-season tires that could handle a little snow in Philly. I've used Ziex tires on two of my previous cars and I've been extremely happy with the results. The tires are quiet, perform well when needed, and last a fair amount of time. They are usually reasonably priced and compete with tires in much higher price points. 

I ended up finding the best deal through Pep Boys. This included the tires (205/60/15), mounting/balancing, road hazard certificates, and free rotations, all for $403 out the door. First impressions are limited since I drove straight home, about 2 miles away. Off the bat, I noticed much smoother the car felt, especially compared to the previous Potenzas. I'm planning to stretch out her legs tomorrow so see just what the tires have to offer. 

Will be back with updates.


----------

